
Why “But Wait, There's More” is a bad way to pitch VCs - replicatorblog
https://medium.com/@foundercollective/but-wait-there-s-more-is-bad-for-startups-a3cecc196e35#.cz2zop3ju
======
Stanleyc23
This really resonated with the product related challenges I have to deal with
at my current startup job. Prior to me joining, they were operating off a
Trojan Horse strategy, but all it does is it trick you into a false sense of
thinking you achieved market fit.

------
gr3yh47
>The more common story is Apple, who dominates hardware...

what hardware market does Apple dominate? None that i can see

~~~
replicatorblog
Phones and Laptops if you look by share of margin.

